

David Blaine Spouts Fire and Water [video] - rickdale
http://smashpipe.com/news/videos/rkXV3UxMzoo/David_Blaine_Real_or_Magic_Water_Spouts_Fire_and_Water.html

======
NAFV_P
He might as well have used my Grandpa's famous 'cabbage licqueur'.

